# Recently Seperated/Filed divorce



## Brmmer (Apr 19, 2015)

I've read alot of these posts on this site. I just thought I would share my story and maybe get some feedback for piece of mind. 

My wife moved out a little over a month ago after being together 7 years and married 2 of those. She said that she wanted to be happy and spend time with her friends. She is 31 years old, I guess 31 is the new 21. Anyway, when she moved out she took most of the property in the house which was fine. But here is the thing 2 days after she moved out, she was telling me I need to clean up the garage to sell the house. So basically, two days after my world went to the crapper she was demanding i sell the house that I made the majority of the payments on and the down payment. 
I told her that I wished to keep the house and would be getting rid a vehicle (toy) that I have a large amount of equity in and buy her out. She agreed. 

Fast forward 3 to 4 weeks. She stopped by the house to pick up some other things while I was gone. She began texting me that I need to clean the garage and she was going to call an appraiser. I texted her back and informed her again that we agreed that I would buy her out and once the vehicle sells which should be by mid May then when can move forward. She started texting back that she has been patient, that she wants it done. Well, this was the kicker. I had been nice to her and hoping to work things out. I did her taxes, I watched her dog when she was gone. I left her alone. I would occasionally get a random text of "how are you" or a pic sent of the dog. 

After this I decided to go ahead and seek legal counsel. I had became fed up with her demands while in the marriage and now while separated. I e-mailed her to ask her if I could give her a call this weekend to discuss some things. Her response was "that is probably not a good idea". So I just laid it out in an e-mail. I told her about the initiation of the divorce paperwork and asked her if she would be willing to meet with the attorney since I do not have her current address. 

It has been 3 days since this. And I have not heard a response.. I don't get it. She left. She acts like I'm a stalker or something since she would not tell me her address. I thought she would be happy that I filed. I thought we could remain civil and cooperative but I guess not. I give up. I still feel horrible about filing the motion. Any insight on what may be going through her mind?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Unfortunately you are dealing with a walk away wife (WAW). They are the most unpredictable and flightiest of them all. You can never really tell what the h*ll is going through their heads!

Don't be surprised if you find out there's another man waiting in the wings.

Good that you hired a lawyer. Be prepared for a lot of bullsh*t and unpredictability headed your way. You'll get some very good advice here.

Sorry you're here... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jane139 (Jan 6, 2015)

She needs cash now for her new life. And maybe did not want to be the one to file. Divorce her...she will get her money but not as soon as she might like.

My husband is going to get our house ready to sell...eventually. I moved out five months ago, at his request. He does not want to rush things...


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

You don't get it? She won't give you her address? Either you're an abuser (doubtful) or she's living with her boyfriend (more likely).


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

It doesn't matter what's going through her mind. Good for you for getting a lawyer, now stop talking to her directly. I can't imagine a judge will force a sale if you can buy her out.

Next time she contacts you ignore her and go through your lawyer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brmmer (Apr 19, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> You don't get it? She won't give you her address? Either you're an abuser (doubtful) or she's living with her boyfriend (more likely).


Not a beater either physical or mental. I don't think she is living with anyone. I had a mini recorder hid the weekend when she was moving out (she didn't tell me about her moving but I had a weird feeling) while I was out of town. I heard her mention the house lease that she just signed and how her mother picked up a refrigerator for her. So unlikely about the man. But possible I guess.


----------



## Brmmer (Apr 19, 2015)

lifeistooshort said:


> It doesn't matter what's going through her mind. Good for you for getting a lawyer, now stop talking to her directly. I can't imagine a judge will force a sale if you can buy her out.
> 
> Next time she contacts you ignore her and go through your lawyer.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You are right. I just don't know how she is going to be served with the papers if I have no address and she doesn't work at one specific location. 

I wish I would have listen to her father that asked me if I was sure that this was a good idea when we were about to be married. I think he knew then what I was in for. That's another funny thing, I spoke with him last week about some business and he was telling me how disgusted he was with her. I didn't ask specifics but it is a nice feeling that at least her father has no ill will toward me.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Your lawyer shouldn't have a problem tracking her down.

Most likely some PI will sit down at his desk and pull up all her info and find out were her lease is at......it will probably take less then an hour and a couple of hundred bucks.

Your lawyer will need her social to give to his PI, but other then that it's an easy process.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

BTW...have you changed the locks on the house?


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Brmmer said:


> I've read alot of these posts on this site. I just thought I would share my story and maybe get some feedback for piece of mind.
> 
> My wife moved out a little over a month ago after being together 7 years and married 2 of those. She said that she wanted to be happy and spend time with her friends. She is 31 years old, I guess 31 is the new 21. Anyway, when she moved out she took most of the property in the house which was fine. But here is the thing 2 days after she moved out, she was telling me I need to clean up the garage to sell the house. So basically, two days after my world went to the crapper she was demanding i sell the house that I made the majority of the payments on and the down payment.
> I told her that I wished to keep the house and would be getting rid a vehicle (toy) that I have a large amount of equity in and buy her out. She agreed.
> ...


My immediate reaction to this that there is an OM. She doesn't want you to know about him. maybe they are planning a little nest of their own.


----------



## Regretf (Oct 13, 2014)

She wants her cake and eat it too. Don't let her get away from it. She wants a D fine, have her served and face the consequences of her actions. The nerve on some people.


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

There is another man involved, and She wants to continue her life without you. Be very thankful you have only been married to her for 2 years. She cannot force you to sell the house. Its not up to her. For petes sake, stop communicating and supporting her in any way. Let your attorney and the court do their thing. Since she took furniture out of the house, have it valued along with all the marital property. . Divorce this deadbeat as quickly as you can. She is now another mans problem. Let him deal with it all.


----------

